# I want to add Chat window to my business site



## InuitArt (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hello*

We own and operate an OS commerce online business website.

We are trying to figure out the best Chat provision to use on our website.

Here is what we are looking for...

We Need to be able to chat one on one with each individual who has any questions, concerns, feedback, insight, proposals etc..

Ideally we would like to see a direct chat window visible on our front page to the admins and end users that people can just chat into privately (maybe with a small registration and no need to download any software) and also a button on our sidebar allowing clients to access the direct chat window from anywhere else on our site ( a pop up instance from outside the main page where the main chat window would initially be present, visible, and able to be utilized), (again privately and one on one) There are 2 Admins in the company, each should have the capacity to be online and answer questions etc....

I have spent much time trying to research a solution... but am nearly at a loss.

I just want some code that I can upload to the site in the appropriate locations and be able to customize things without being a supreme technical expert!

Any suggestions or Intel?

Our site is - http://www.InuitArtEskimoArt.com

Thanks all!

-- 
*Andrew Kirkpatrick*
Administrative Assistant / Photographer / Technical Support / Web Design Consultant 
/ Internet Marketing Strategist.
ABoriginArt Galleries Inc.


----------



## CF128 (Jul 4, 2004)

You might be aware of this already but you know you can download free shoutboxes for your site.

I don't know if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Andrew and welcome!
I used these people and was very pleased with the FREE service, for a season. You will have to download their Control Panel Software for your Admin Guys and we can help you with the placement of the chat activation button, once you have decided which facility to use. (There's more free solutions if you just Google "free website chat software", you'll see...)


----------



## ay3494 (Oct 10, 2012)

we have the same problem with our site: www.icimart.com
We use joomla system, seems no proper module for online service


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

A word of advice Andrew, LIve Chat can kill your business very quickly if it's not handled properly. Most chat solutions out there (and there are a lot) require some sort of sign up, often off site, and once the user has taken the time to register, then post the message, if you don't get back to them quickly (and I mean REALLY quickly) then they'll close the window and you've lost a customer. You are using global TLD's and people will expect round the clock support wherever they are in the world, and whatever their timezone. So you're looking at 24 / 7 monitoring...

The best solution for smaller companies is either a hosted solution (if you really want to go down this route) or good old email.

Danny


----------



## alexwo (Nov 16, 2012)

Live2Support is the perfect chat software for websites. Its fast, secure, easy and affordable live chat software.


----------



## Josh86 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share my experience with a relatively new thing called Lime Talk, http://www.limetalk.com/. It is cheap and it has a free version with only few limitations. I have been absolutely satisfied with this one. Hope that helps!


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

I found an open source one, Mibew Messenger, http://mibew.org
It has an admin panel, and a client, runs off of PHP.


----------



## splinner (Dec 13, 2012)

Wyble (might of spelled it wrong havnt used it in a while) is good too. You configure everything on their site than they give you a js script to add to your header than a html script to add wherever. You also get facebook and twitter boxes with it.


----------

